# Bowhunters Fatal Obsession experiment?



## PineThirty (Mar 12, 2011)

Well I decided today to put my trail camera out while Im out of town all next week. This past season I used Bowhunters Fatal Obsession, and had mixed results with It. I wanted to take some today and use It In the area I placed my trail camera out since there are a good bit of us on this forum that use the BFO. I figured maybe some others would be Interested to see what happens also. I put a generious bit on a small tree about 5-10 yards from my camera. There are PLENTY of deer In the area(actually I saw 3 just going to put the camera out). There are also afew hogs running around, so we might get to see If It Intreages there curiosity as much as It does some deer. I placed It were there Is about 5-6 hard used trail that Intersect, a good bit of droppings and sign all over the trails and In that general area. 

What Im hoping Is that I will get pictures of deer crossing these trails even If there just passing through. Then hopefully Ill be able to tell from the pictures If the deer when passing It decied to stop and smell around. Im not sure If the scent will stay around In the area all week, but Im already excited about getting home a checking my camera. Ill be sure to update with pictures when I get home and check It.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 12, 2011)

Cool !   
Sometimes I set out an empty bottle and spray it down. Got plenty of deer with their nose on it. Seem more scared of the cam.


----------



## Grey Man (Mar 13, 2011)

What's in that stuff anyway? What's the theory?


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 13, 2011)

I think it has some urine but its mostly a deer glandular lure with a secret ingredient as a curiosity scent. Smells like deer but tastes like chicken.


----------



## Bow Only (Mar 14, 2011)

Grey Man said:


> What's in that stuff anyway? What's the theory?



Bowhunter's Fatal Obsession is a urine based scent that contains glandular secretions.  The scent is tintured over time so that it doesn't "spoil" like regular urine based scents.  Each year, certain deer processors in central GA remove the pre-orbital, interdigital, forehead, tarsal, vaginal, and one other gland from harvested deer.  These glands are tinctured for several months in a process that is unique to Bowhunter's Fatal Obsession scents.  Each bottle of BFO has this tincture along with a proprietary blend of urines.  When a deer smells this scent, it not only smells the urine but also the glandular secretions, so in essence, it smells another deer.  This is very benefitical because deer use their nose like we use our eyes, to identy everything.  When a deer smells a foreign deer in it's territory, it becomes either curious or mad.  Both are helpful to a hunter.


----------



## Grey Man (Mar 14, 2011)

That sounds pretty darn handy...


----------



## pasinthrough (Mar 14, 2011)

It's also been around for quite a while now.  I remember back when it was called  bowhunters setup and sold by Muzzy.  I got my first bottle from Mark at the ATA show one year.  It works as far as I am concerned and I've heard lots of other folks say the same thing.  

I wish you had strapped a bottle with the top open to the tree so it would stay more active while you were away this week.  Please let us in on the pics you have when you get back.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 14, 2011)

I think Bowhunters Setup is still sold by Muzzy but its made by Whitetail Obsession Scents. I was told it was a slightly different mixture ?
Thanks Bow Only for straightening me out. I didn't think it was urine based. I've never had it to get that ammonia smell like most urine scents do. Must be the tincture process ?   Regardless, it still tastes like chicken !


----------



## pasinthrough (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks Lee, It may not have been the same thing, but it sure smelled like it to me.  Nevertheless, BFO works and I'll keep using after the results I had last year!


----------



## Bow Only (Mar 15, 2011)

pasinthrough said:


> It's also been around for quite a while now.  I remember back when it was called  bowhunters setup and sold by Muzzy.  I got my first bottle from Mark at the ATA show one year.  It works as far as I am concerned and I've heard lots of other folks say the same thing.
> 
> Zack,  I wish you had strapped a bottle with the top open to the tree so it would stay more active while you were away this week.  Please let us in on the pics you have when you get back.



Muzzy currently makes Bowhunter's Setup.  That is a different formula than Bowhunter's Fatal Obsession.  Dennis Lewis of Southern Woods and Water TV makes Bowhunter's Fatal Obsession and has changed his formula over the years.  Although I haven't used Bowhunter's Setup in years, I think it's fair to say they are mutually distinct products.


----------



## pasinthrough (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks, I got it messed up, I guess.  Easy to do with a mind like I have...


----------



## PineThirty (Mar 15, 2011)

I wish I would have left the bottle on the tree to! Didnt think about It untill reading your post. Im planning on using It agin next year agin also. I think your thinking about lunbuster man haha.


----------



## pasinthrough (Mar 15, 2011)

I was, sorry about that!


----------



## PineThirty (Mar 15, 2011)

Haha no problem man!




pasinthrough said:


> I was, sorry about that!


----------



## South Man (Mar 15, 2011)

Keep us posted on the results


----------



## PineThirty (Mar 15, 2011)

I deffinantly will man. Im pretty excited to see the results myself! I know alot of people use It with alot of success. I have had mixed results with It, but I do plan on useing It next year to. It may be Monday before I can get back there to check my cam, but Ill be sure to let yall know what happens!




South Man said:


> Keep us posted on the results


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks to Bow Only for keeping me straightened out. It seems the only thing I know about it is that it works, and it tastes like chicken. 
 I set a Mineral Mizer Bag out when deer season ended. (One of Dennis's sponsors)Their tearing it up, got a ton of pics. Its unbelievable how quick they found it. 
I've still got a few bottles left, I could set one up by my trail cam. They'll stick their nose to the BFO but we wont know which one brought em in ?


----------



## Grey Man (Mar 16, 2011)

Bowanna, I kinda wanna know how you know it tastes like chicken, and I kinda don't....just know that I believe you.


----------



## pasinthrough (Mar 16, 2011)

Grey Man said:


> Bowanna, I kinda wanna know how you know it tastes like chicken, and I kinda don't....just know that I believe you.


 
I think he got a bottle with the arrow on top pointing the wrong way...


----------



## Troy Butler (Mar 17, 2011)

Where may I ask can one fined this bfo and muzzy set up? I have never heard of these. Thanks


----------



## pasinthrough (Mar 17, 2011)

http://whitetailobsessionscents.com/


----------



## PineThirty (Mar 20, 2011)

Well fellas Im going to go check my camera this afternoon or tommorow morning. Looking forward to seeing that picture count.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Mar 20, 2011)

I am looking forward to it as well


----------



## Bow Only (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't want to sound like a Negative Nancy, but deer are just curious by nature.  I've broken off a branch an laid it in front of my camera in an open field and had 3 bucks smell it at the same time.  No matter what the test results are, deer are curious and BFO is good stuff.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have actually seen it work in a hunting situation for sure


----------



## PineThirty (Mar 20, 2011)

As have I. Actually my only bow kill this season was over It. I went and check my camera today only to find out that someone had taken my card and turned my camera off. I also found a fresh gut pile not even 60 yards from my camera. They even ran off anf left there knife, so at least I got something out of It. I am glad they didnt take my camera as well though.

Im going to rig up some kind of lock on It were It cant be opened and put It back out somewere this week. I may even go and do It tommorow. This time Ill ziptie the bottle of BFO to a tree so It can be seen In the pictures. Sorry fellas. Looks like more of a wait.



wranglerjoe1968 said:


> I have actually seen it work in a hunting situation for sure


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 20, 2011)

Yotekiller, your lucky they didn't take it. Reckon its a club member or trespasser ?
On a side note, every deer I kilt this year had something to do with that scent. There was 7 of em that got a free ride in ole bowanna's truck. Most were movie stars ! (5)


----------



## beersndeer (Mar 20, 2011)

u have it out on Benning?


----------



## PineThirty (Mar 20, 2011)

Yep! I learned my lession last year as my brother and I had a brand new Scoutguard stollen! I decided not to put no expensive one out, so I got one of the Wildgame Inovations for $45 at Walmart to put out. Its working pretty decent for me as long as I can get all the other hunters to leave It alone. That Is the 3rd time In the past year I have had something stollen off Benning. I guess In a way Its my own fault for leaving things like that, but either way someone still was messing with my stuff. Im going to play around with the camera and make sure noone can get In It before I put It out agin.




beersndeer said:


> u have it out on Benning?


----------



## bowtechrulez (Mar 21, 2011)

southernyotekiller said:


> Yep! I learned my lession last year as my brother and I had a brand new Scoutguard stollen! I decided not to put no expensive one out, so I got one of the Wildgame Inovations for $45 at Walmart to put out. Its working pretty decent for me as long as I can get all the other hunters to leave It alone. That Is the 3rd time In the past year I have had something stollen off Benning. I guess In a way Its my own fault for leaving things like that, but either way someone still was messing with my stuff. Im going to play around with the camera and make sure noone can get In It before I put It out agin.



dang sorry to hear that man! I had same prob 3 yrs ago at Charlie E and now what I use is 3 5" long aluminum tubing and bolted them together like a camera arm and mounted my camera 8 ft in tree and havent had messed with in past years! I know you wont get that broad side shot of them on cam but atleast you see whats going on


----------



## pasinthrough (Mar 21, 2011)

Do folks sign into and out of areas when they hunt?  If they do, that would be a starting place for who has hunted since you put the camera in.  It might be worth asking a few questions...

BTW, are you 100% you had a card in when you started?  (I just had to ask...)


----------



## PineThirty (Mar 21, 2011)

Haha yes Im sure man? Also yes hunters do have to sign Into each area they hunt daily, but If your scouting or just looking around you dont technically have to to be signed In. I went through the same thing last year when the Scoutguard was stollen. The MPs just didnt want to go that far to find It I dont guess?




pasinthrough said:


> Do folks sign into and out of areas when they hunt?  If they do, that would be a starting place for who has hunted since you put the camera in.  It might be worth asking a few questions...
> 
> BTW, are you 100% you had a card in when you started?  (I just had to ask...)


----------



## beersndeer (Mar 23, 2011)

there has been several things this season walking off benning never to be seen again....if anyone finds a stealth cam i would like to have it back.....


----------



## tundra12000 (Apr 16, 2011)

Anybody know where i can get this stuff from ?


----------



## pasinthrough (Apr 16, 2011)

pasinthrough said:


> http://whitetailobsessionscents.com/


 
Here ya go.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Apr 16, 2011)

tundra12000 said:


> Anybody know where i can get this stuff from ?



Website or PM Bowkill7 on here!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Apr 17, 2011)

Aikens Farm and Home in Barnesville has some


----------



## tundra12000 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 17, 2011)

Y'all need to get ya some BFO. Thats stuffs hazardous to a deers health. BIG TIME !


----------



## tundra12000 (Apr 23, 2011)

just got my BFO in the mail on yesterday i ordered 3 bottles and they sent me 1 free . can't wait to try it out this fall . I have tried the bowhunters set up and it work very well . FYI . Thanks


----------



## Geestring (Apr 23, 2011)

I also use it on a regular basis during the season. It's definitely not a miracle scent but I have watched deer come right in and stick their nose to it and I've also seen them pay it no mind. I have never seen it spook a deer like some of the other scents. If for no other reason , I tend to use it as a cover scent. If you go to the Outdoor Blast in July, they will have a booth there and they usually have some extremely fresh bottles, thats where I usually get mine.


----------

